
Airmail: Lightning fast mail client for OSX - mitchelllc
http://airmailapp.com/
======
mattkrea
Bought this and about a week later ended back with Mail.app.

Airmail has some nice features, a really slick UI, etc but it bugged out with
my Gmail account enough for me to not want to tolerate it.

~~~
mitchelllc
Could you explain how it bugged out with the Gmail account? I just decide to
give it a try

~~~
mattkrea
For me it seemed to have problems syncing, forgot my password frequently, and
just various other problems.

I tried it very early on and then again recently--my more recent issues were
more than it is almost too busy when compared to Mail.app which gets the job
done.

I couldn't say they fixed everything however as I didn't really spend too much
time in it in my more recent experimenting with it.

It does create some Gmail labels/folders which can be a problem if you find
that annoying--I have enough as it is haha.

